# Greetings fellow humans!



## Ghostsoul (May 10, 2014)

(Unless you are an alien, in which I am sorry)

Hello! my name is Ghostsoul, but you can just call me Ghost if you want. 
Some things about me you might want to know...

1. I am young (teenage years)

2. Please don't scare me off because of my young age; please treat me like a normal member, don't talk down to me but give me advice when needed. I am here to learn.

3. I am not completely sure of my type, probably because of my youth (though I am likely to be an 'NT' or rational type.)

4. I am quite private, I may tell you more if you are are friendly with me.

5. My spelling and grammar have always been a bit weak, please do not be angry if I get thing wrong.

6. I tend to take things seriously.

7. I am very much into Dark ambient as well as Post-rock, Neoclassical and Dark wave.

8. I think I might be an 8w7, though I also may be type 6, 5, or 4


*That's about it for now! I am glad to make your acquaintance and hope to feel at home on personality cafe.*


----------



## Mr. CafeBot (Jun 13, 2009)

*You are hearing a robotic sounding voice coming towards you*



Greetings Ghostsoul and welcome to PersonalityCafe!! My name is Mr. CafeBot. I am here to personally greet you and thank you for joining our humble little forum. No matter your type, you will surely experience a wonderful time with the members of this forum. We cater to all personality types so you will never feel alone or weird. Truth is this forum is full of weirdos!! Pleazeee hel.... *Ahem*I mean we have the nicest people you will ever meet. 

If you need basic forum information our newbie guide link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/intro/2319-friendly-guide-newbies.html


To keep the forum entertaining and safe, our forum rules link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/announcements/540-personality-cafe-forum-rules.html


If you need any help or have any suggestions, please let us know here...
http://personalitycafe.com/support-suggestions/

We will always be glad to help you!

Also don't forget to watch my music video...








Again, welcome to our forum Ghostsoul. We hope that your experience with us is tremendously benevolent!

P.S. Meet my family

My Wife - http://personalitycafe.com/members/mrs-cafebot.html
My Daughter - http://personalitycafe.com/members/jenny.html
My Dog - http://personalitycafe.com/members/dog.html


----------



## ENTrePreneur (Aug 7, 2013)

Ghostsoul said:


> (Unless you are an alien, in which I am sorry)


Apology accepted. :kitteh:



> Hello! my name is Ghostsoul, but you can just call me Ghost if you want.


Hello, Ghost.



> Some things about me you might want to know...


So then... everything? :crazy:



> 1. I am young (teenage years)


What is teenage years? Is that like dog years but not? 

How do you translate teenage years to real years?



> 2. Please don't scare me off because of my young age; please treat me like a normal member, don't talk down to me but give me advice when needed. I am here to learn.


I think you'll find that very few people on PerC talk down to other people because of age.



> 3. I am not completely sure of my type, probably because of my youth (though I am likely to be an 'NT' or rational type.)


Gut response says you're ISTP, but that might just be me. :wink:



> 4. I am quite private, I may tell you more if you are are friendly with me.


So you'll tell me everything? :crazy:



> 5. My spelling and grammar have always been a bit weak, please do not be angry if I get thing wrong.


Like I said before, people here are pretty accepting. :wink:



> 6. I tend to take things seriously.


Ohh.. is this Ti?



> 7. I am very much into Dark ambient as well as Post-rock, Neoclassical and Dark wave.


And Se!


> 8. I think I might be an 8w7, though I also may be type 6, 5, or 4


Good to know.



> *That's about it for now! I am glad to make your acquaintance and hope to feel at home on personality cafe.*


Home? Home is where the heart is. :kitteh:


----------



## Ghostsoul (May 10, 2014)

ENTrePreneur said:


> Apology accepted. :kitteh:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You seem like a nice guy! Thank you for replying to my thread. 
Also, if you want to translate teenage years to human year you time it by 2 and add 6.
The only reason I didn't really think much of Se is because I'm not very sporty...(though I know Se isn't just sports!)
And I doubt my ability to solve puzzles as a Ti. I tend to think and run round in circles a lot!


----------



## ENTrePreneur (Aug 7, 2013)

Ghostsoul said:


> You seem like a nice guy! Thank you for replying to my thread.
> Also, if you want to translate teenage years to human year you time it by 2 and add 6.
> The only reason I didn't really think much of Se is because I'm not very sporty...(though I know Se isn't just sports!)
> And I doubt my ability to solve puzzles as a Ti. I tend to think and run round in circles a lot!


No problem!

And I'm not a nice guy at all. :crazy:

Um.. Hmmm.. No. Se is not just sports. You sound Se to me! 

Ok. Do you have a lot of really strong morals that mean a lot to you and stuff?

ISFP might be a thing.


----------



## Ghostsoul (May 10, 2014)

ENTrePreneur said:


> No problem!
> 
> And I'm not a nice guy at all. :crazy:
> 
> ...


I'm not too sure. A lot of the tests I had strong 'Ni' 'Ne' and sometimes 'Fi' (again not too certain though)
I am definitely more Se than Si though. I never remember names or dates. Though I tend to think too much an I'm not great at acting in the moment so much, I might just day dream or sometimes even bump into things!
You're funny! I'm guessing that's kind of an ENTP thing! :crazy:


----------



## ENTrePreneur (Aug 7, 2013)

Ghostsoul said:


> I'm not too sure. A lot of the tests I had strong 'Ni' 'Ne' and sometimes 'Fi' (again not too certain though)
> I am definitely more Se than Si though. I never remember names or dates. Though I tend to think too much an I'm not great at acting in the moment so much, I might just day dream or sometimes even bump into things!
> You're funny! I'm guessing that's kind of an ENTP thing! :crazy:


Tests almost always type people as Ne or Ni... and there's a lot of misconceptions as to what they really are..

Se people can be very imaginative.. did you know that?

I don't know.. I guess I think Fi and Se might work very well for you. :wink:

Naww.. I'm not funny. I just know how to talk to people. :wink:


----------



## Ghostsoul (May 10, 2014)

ENTrePreneur said:


> Tests almost always type people as Ne or Ni... and there's a lot of misconceptions as to what they really are..
> 
> Se people can be very imaginative.. did you know that?
> 
> ...


I'm guessing since they observe their environments and can remember senses such as smell and taste which they can put into writing or other mediums! 

Yeah. The tests can be confusing and inaccurate sometimes. Sometimes they only tell your personality rather than your real type and functions.


----------



## ENTrePreneur (Aug 7, 2013)

Ghostsoul said:


> I'm guessing since they observe their environments and can remember senses such as smell and taste which they can put into writing or other mediums!
> 
> Yeah. The tests can be confusing and inaccurate sometimes. Sometimes they only tell your personality rather than your real type and functions.


Yeah. Shh! It's ok. I think you're Se. You would be good at Se. Maybe you could explain why you think otherwise and I could expell some of your doubts? Or you could prove me wrong and I could be all like "Oh crap! I'm wrong? What do I do with my life?"
:crazy:


----------



## Ghostsoul (May 10, 2014)

ENTrePreneur said:


> Yeah. Shh! It's ok. I think you're Se. You would be good at Se. Maybe you could explain why you think otherwise and I could expell some of your doubts? Or you could prove me wrong and I could be all like "Oh crap! I'm wrong? What do I do with my life?"
> :crazy:


I write poems which often contain a lot of metaphors, I'm often coming up with new ideas for plotlines. Though I don't often write these stories because I feel I will have to plan too much. They can be quite complex sometimes, though can come from a combination of other things.

I can't stand not being right, I get mad easily especially when I do badly on a test. I like hearing people's opinions on things, I'm sometimes not too sure of my own, but sometimes I am very certain and passionate about them. I am not always very good at showing my emotions, though I have them.

Here is a bit more. :kitteh:


----------



## ENTrePreneur (Aug 7, 2013)

Ghostsoul said:


> I write poems which often contain a lot of metaphors, I'm often coming up with new ideas for plotlines. Though I don't often write these stories because I feel I will have to plan too much. They can be quite complex sometimes, though can come from a combination of other things.
> 
> I can't stand not being right, I get mad easily especially when I do badly on a test. I like hearing people's opinions on things, I'm sometimes not too sure of my own, but sometimes I am very certain and passionate about them. I am not always very good at showing my emotions, though I have them.
> 
> Here is a bit more. :kitteh:


Hmm...

Hmm...

Well the metaphors part makes me think S. New ideas doesn't say a thing about type. Everyone comes up with new ideas.. XD

Planning too much might make you a J, though.. Hmmm.. ISFJ? That might be it.
*ponders*


----------



## ENTrePreneur (Aug 7, 2013)

You might be Si!

And that would put you as an ISTJ on my charts..


----------



## Ghostsoul (May 10, 2014)

ENTrePreneur said:


> Hmm...
> 
> Hmm...
> 
> ...


I just feel I should plan. I don't plan, I should but I don't!
Also I am quite dramatic and sometimes even unpredictable! Again, Se sounds pretty good. But I don't think Si. I tend to forget small trivial details quite easily! roud:


----------



## ENTrePreneur (Aug 7, 2013)

Ghostsoul said:


> I just feel I should plan. I don't plan, I should but I don't!
> Also I am quite dramatic and sometimes even unpredictable! Again, Se sounds pretty good. But I don't think Si. I tend to forget small trivial details quite easily! roud:



Oh good! I like ISFP on you. It fits. :wink:

I wonder why no one else has showed up in this thread yet..


----------



## Ghostsoul (May 10, 2014)

ENTrePreneur said:


> Oh good! I like ISFP on you. It fits. :wink:
> 
> I wonder why no one else has showed up in this thread yet..


Because nobody cares! :sad:
Okay! I might look further still but I enjoyed your diagnoses! Thanks for caring!


----------



## ENTrePreneur (Aug 7, 2013)

Ghostsoul said:


> Because nobody cares! :sad:
> Okay! I might look further still but I enjoyed your diagnoses! Thanks for caring!


Ok! No problem. :wink:

And.. there are people that care out there somewhere I'm sure...

Right @FePa?


----------



## Ghostsoul (May 10, 2014)

ENTrePreneur said:


> Ok! No problem. :wink:
> 
> And.. there are people that care out there somewhere I'm sure...
> 
> Right @FePa?


I was actually typed a lot as an INTP before, so I could still possibly be ISTP.

What do you think?


----------



## ENTrePreneur (Aug 7, 2013)

Ghostsoul said:


> I was actually typed a lot as an INTP before, so I could still possibly be ISTP.
> 
> What do you think?


Hm...

Actually.. ISTP sounds about right to me. Although ISFPs can be aloof as well.. *ponders more*.. I don't know.. I think the expression of inner feeling through poetry is Fi..


----------



## Ghostsoul (May 10, 2014)

ENTrePreneur said:


> Hm...
> 
> Actually.. ISTP sounds about right to me. Although ISFPs can be aloof as well.. *ponders more*.. I don't know.. I think the expression of inner feeling through poetry is Fi..


The poems are not really my emotions as such. It's just inspiration I have gathered and used to create other things I guess.
It's more for fun than to show my emotions.


----------



## ENTrePreneur (Aug 7, 2013)

Ghostsoul said:


> The poems are not really my emotions as such. It's just inspiration I have gathered and used to create other things I guess.
> It's more for fun than to show my emotions.


Oh ok! Then put down ISTP. :wink:


----------



## Ghostsoul (May 10, 2014)

ENTrePreneur said:


> Oh ok! Then put down ISTP. :wink:


I can roll with that! roud:

I always thought I was an INTP though I went into the other types and thought I might have been those!
I'm glad for your help!


----------



## ENTrePreneur (Aug 7, 2013)

Ghostsoul said:


> I can roll with that! roud:
> 
> I always thought I was an INTP though I went into the other types and thought I might have been those!
> I'm glad for your help!


No problem. roud:


----------



## Ghostsoul (May 10, 2014)

ENTrePreneur said:


> No problem. roud:


All good then roud:


----------



## ENTrePreneur (Aug 7, 2013)

Ghostsoul said:


> All good then roud:


What? All is not good. There are starving children in Africa! :shocked:


----------



## Ghostsoul (May 10, 2014)

ENTrePreneur said:


> What? All is not good. There are starving children in Africa! :shocked:


Between us I mean! :sad:

Though I forgot to mention this.
I also kind of enjoy foreign music, songs not in English. I'm trying to take an interest in politics also in my young teenager like way...


----------



## ENTrePreneur (Aug 7, 2013)

Ghostsoul said:


> Between us I mean! :sad:
> 
> Though I forgot to mention this.
> I also kind of enjoy foreign music, songs not in English. I'm trying to take an interest in politics also in my young teenager like way...


Ah, ok..

Hmmmm...

Maybe you are an N?

I think maybe you should go do a questionnaire and mention me and I'll help you with it? :wink:


----------



## Ghostsoul (May 10, 2014)

ENTrePreneur said:


> Ah, ok..
> 
> Hmmmm...
> 
> ...


I am an N then I have officially gone 'the full circle' I always thought I was one for quite a while.
Also I am quite nerdy rather than strong or sporty. I really don't like sports actually, unless I can do it on my own and it can help me think/relax. roud:


----------



## ENTrePreneur (Aug 7, 2013)

Ghostsoul said:


> I am an N then I have officially gone 'the full circle' I always thought I was one for quite a while.
> Also I am quite nerdy rather than strong or sporty. I really don't like sports actually, unless I can do it on my own and it can help me think/relax. roud:


I still think you're an S.. but it might help if you filled out this questionnaire:

This is an alternate questionnaire form you can fill out and post in order to help determine your Cognitive Functions!

0. Is there anything that may affect the way you answer the questions? For example, a stressful time, mental illness, medications, special life circumstances? Other useful information includes sex, age, and current state of mind.

1. Click on this link: Flickr: Explore! Look at the random photo for about 30 seconds. Copy and paste it here, and write about your impression of it.

2. You are with a group of people in a car, heading to a different town to see your favourite band/artist/musician. Suddenly, the car breaks down for an unknown reason in the middle of nowhere. What are your initial thoughts? What are your outward reactions?

3. You somehow make it to the concert. The driver wants to go to the afterparty that was announced (and assure you they won't drink so they can drive back later). How do you feel about this party? What do you do?

4. On the drive back, your friends are talking. A friend makes a claim that clashes with your current beliefs. What is your inward reaction? What do you outwardly say?

5. What would you do if you actually saw/experienced something that clashes with your previous beliefs, experiences, and habits?

6. What are some of your most important values? How did you come about determining them? How can they change?

7. a) What about your personality most distinguishes you from everyone else? b) If you could change one thing about you personality, what would it be? Why?

8. How do you treat hunches or gut feelings? In what situations are they most often triggered?

9. a) What activities energize you most? b) What activities drain you most? Why?

10. What do you repress about your outward behavior or internal thought process when around others? Why?


Thank you to everyone who provided input and feedback. More suggestions are welcome; I can always make a new revision.


----------



## Ghostsoul (May 10, 2014)

ENTrePreneur said:


> Ah, ok..
> 
> Hmmmm...
> 
> ...












I did this one. Though I'm not too sure how accurate the test I took was. The results aren't too strong. It may need further investigation.


----------



## ENTrePreneur (Aug 7, 2013)

ENTrePreneur said:


> I still think you're an S.. but it might help if you filled out this questionnaire:
> 
> This is an alternate questionnaire form you can fill out and post in order to help determine your Cognitive Functions!
> 
> ...





Ghostsoul said:


> I did this one. Though I'm not too sure how accurate the test I took was. The results aren't too strong. It may need further investigation.


Fill that out and I'll help you with it. :wink:


----------



## Ghostsoul (May 10, 2014)

Gladly!


ENTrePreneur said:


> I still think you're an S.. but it might help if you filled out this questionnaire:
> 
> This is an alternate questionnaire form you can fill out and post in order to help determine your Cognitive Functions!
> 
> ...


----------



## ENTrePreneur (Aug 7, 2013)

You didn't answer badly! 

I'm definitely leaning ISTP on you now. Good job, @Ghostsoul!


----------



## Ghostsoul (May 10, 2014)

ENTrePreneur said:


> You didn't answer badly!
> 
> I'm definitely leaning ISTP on you now. Good job, @Ghostsoul!


Thank you! Did the little picture show up right?


----------



## ENTrePreneur (Aug 7, 2013)

Ghostsoul said:


> Thank you! Did the little picture show up right?


Nope. But I guessed what you were looking at. :wink:


----------



## Ghostsoul (May 10, 2014)

ENTrePreneur said:


> Nope. But I guessed what you were looking at. :wink:


It's changed now. You can look at it again!


----------



## ENTrePreneur (Aug 7, 2013)

Ghostsoul said:


> It's changed now. You can look at it again!


Thank you!

actually..

I'm not decided on ISTP..

maybe ISFP?

Ergh.. the way you write has the feels.. >.<


----------



## Ghostsoul (May 10, 2014)

ENTrePreneur said:


> Thank you!
> 
> actually..
> 
> ...


ISFP works too.

It looks ready to pounce on something...like a cat...
But bugs don't typically pounce.

I could post some of my highly embarrassing writing/poetry if you like!


----------



## ENTrePreneur (Aug 7, 2013)

Ghostsoul said:


> ISFP works too.
> 
> It looks ready to pounce on something...like a cat...
> But bugs don't typically pounce.
> ...


PLEASE DO! :kitteh: sorry..


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

greetings ghost, and who are you calling human and normal? no one has ever called us those before just check the other forums and see what I mean and what ever you do don't believe the INTP's for some sick reason they think they are better then every one else. only the INTJ's know all the secrets of the universe


----------



## Ghostsoul (May 10, 2014)

vinniebob said:


> greetings ghost, and who are you calling human and normal? no one has ever called us those before just check the other forums and see what I mean and what ever you do don't believe the INTP's for some sick reason they think they are better then every one else. only the INTJ's know all the secrets of the universe


Shhh...
What do they know? What do the INTJ's know?


----------



## Im FiNe (Oct 17, 2013)

Hi, Ghostsoul.

I have read that @ENTrePreneur is guiding you on beginning your Myers-Briggs journey. You had mentioned Enneagram thoughts. One that you had not considered and may be at least a part of your tritype is Type 1. You had written at one point regarding the importance of being right. That could be a part of type 5, but I believe that it is also a part of type 1.

Welcome
[INFP, 4w5, alien, *waves*]


----------



## Bear987 (May 13, 2012)




----------



## Ghostsoul (May 10, 2014)

Im FiNe said:


> Hi, Ghostsoul.
> 
> I have read that @ENTrePreneur is guiding you on beginning your Myers-Briggs journey. You had mentioned Enneagram thoughts. One that you had not considered and may be at least a part of your tritype is Type 1. You had written at one point regarding the importance of being right. That could be a part of type 5, but I believe that it is also a part of type 1.
> 
> ...


Sorry for my lateness!
I filled out an ennegram survey, I would be delighted for you to aid me!
http://personalitycafe.com/whats-my-enneagram-type/229250-am-i-really-6w5.html


----------



## ENTrePreneur (Aug 7, 2013)

Ghostsoul said:


> Sorry for my lateness!
> I filled out an ennegram survey, I would be delighted for you to aid me!
> http://personalitycafe.com/whats-my-enneagram-type/229250-am-i-really-6w5.html


I'll definitely take a look at it. :wink:


----------



## renna (Jan 28, 2011)

Hello! Welcome to PerC!! Hope you enjoy it here. Your fellow NT's are an awesome bunch here  have fun and hope you can learn and enjoy yourself here


----------



## Ghostsoul (May 10, 2014)

ENTrePreneur said:


> I'll definitely take a look at it. :wink:


Thank you! roud:


----------



## Ghostsoul (May 10, 2014)

What about this:
Socionics Tests


----------

